# We made it into the newspaper!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our iddy bitty TNR group made it into our local paper!

Stemming the tide: Group gets ahead of growing cat problem - Green Valley News & Sun: News


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeeeaaaah-hhhaaaaawwww!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice article. So much good work being done by your group. This story educated a lot of people, I'm sure.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! It sounds like your group is doing excellent work.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go, Merry!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

this is the trojan horse Patti was talking about in the article. She came over to my house to riase her kittens. She even took on an abandoned feral kitten and lovingly nurtured her. Its the black kitten! All the kittens were adopted and Sally got the best home, this side of heaven with a cat savvy retired couple. I see Sally often.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Merry that is terrific. Doesn't it make you feel so very good about doing something for these little guys?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Absolutely! Im very fortunate cuz its a joint effort. Everybody helping everybody else in our group. 

I love this quote: Volunteers do not necessarilly have the time; they have the heart ~ Elizabeth Andrew


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

nice work, we sure could use a lot more people like you in this world.


----------

